

Lecture 3: Counterintuitive Parts of Startups, and How to Have Ideas - jeremylevy
http://tech.genius.com/Paul-graham-lecture-3-counterintuitive-parts-of-startups-and-how-to-have-ideas-annotated

======
lem72
I love these transcripts! Thanks for posting

